# New Computer Build



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 16, 2013)

So I based my price range on what it would cost to buy a "Apple desktop"

I ended up with 

Cpu- Intel i7 3700k

motherboard - asus p867 pro

psu- 850watt sea-sonic

Video- 680 GTX nvidia 

Bluray rw

case- corsair obsidian 650 d

storage - 
ssd 128G for ruining OS and programs
1.5 T mechanical HDD for files 

cool master heat sink


----------



## Doer (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow..I haven't built one in awhile but, this is what I would today. I did something very similar a few years ago.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 16, 2013)

oh yeah i forgot the 32 gb ddr3 2400 of ram too


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 16, 2013)

Dude that's a really killer system! Basically along the lines of where I will be going with my next system.

Now drop in another 680 gtx


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 16, 2013)

the mother board is sli ready i could, but i need to check the psu to see if its powefull enough


edit If I did go sli GTX680's

My build would still be cheaper then the lowest lvl mac pro desktop XD


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 16, 2013)

Yea I looked the mobo up, its a really good one. Asus make amazing mobo's. I ran an A7N8X Delux back in the day with a 2500+ amd barton chip over clocked. Ran that for 8 years! I had to replace everything but the mobo and chip.
And yea, the PSU would be the only problem, might not run those 2 cards. But I mean c'mon what you built is amazing. I love it. You dont even need to go sli. Depends on how greedy you wanna be haha =P


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 16, 2013)

dam i just looked a the mobo again it would seem that the audio ports might block sli for the huge gtx680 video cards. They are bricks lol


I don't want sli anyway, i would have to upgrade the ventilation probably. that's why i bought the corsair 650D case, it has some nice built in fans


[video=youtube;ETQ2KgqcfWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ETQ2KgqcfWY[/video]


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 19, 2013)

my gawd. im about to build one also about how much is this set up going to cost you. im fairly new to building but ive done some modding on preexisting setups. looking to run skyrim/obvilion and a few other games. any suggestions for about a 500-600 setup.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)

newegg.com


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 19, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> my gawd. im about to build one also about how much is this set up going to cost you. im fairly new to building but ive done some modding on preexisting setups. looking to run skyrim/obvilion and a few other games. any suggestions for about a 500-600 setup.



Well the best suggestion I can give is spend the most money on the cpu & video card.

also rember when you build your own system it doesn't have a os. If you want windows 7 that 150 right there.


if you are good with computers and programming language You can use Linux for free


also newegg has a DIY bundle. You should check there first . Since the motherboard , cpu , & ram must all be compatible they will be selected for you.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 19, 2013)

scratch that... considering the os will take 30% of your budget

you may want to buy an already built PC with OME os Win7 or 8 already installed

the recommended specs for skyrim, this will play the game on high setting and decent resolution, but maybe not ultra settings

quad core CPU - 2.66ghz
gtx 260 nvidia - video card

And unfortunately that video card is a a rather powerful one. 
Its has a low number but

the first number indicates the series or how old it is
2XX, so its a two series

the second number tells you how powerful
x60, is almost at the top for nvidia cards


But if you feel like you absolutely have to play skyrim cuz its awesome,the minimum requirements are
duel core cpu - 2.0 GHz
Any video card with 512mb dedicated space, & can support direct x9

Considering your situation, you may just want to get a powerful CPU with integrated graphics , it will play skyrim on low settings but gives you the option to upgrade and install a dedicated video card in the future.

So you may spend that 500 now for a good cpu but it will not get outdated too quick, makes the pc more upgrade-able in the future.

Make sure its has Minimum Intel HD-3000 integrated graphics


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 20, 2013)

laptop i got rightnow is a toshiba satellite p855 s312 with 
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz, 2501 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s) 2 physical dual cores. with a intel hd 4000 graphics card. defiantly not going to run to well on here. ive been checking out newegg and tigerdriect leaning more towards a kit just because of the fact that i dont want to buy somehting thats not going to be compatibly with other parts. 

as for processers what would you recommend amd or intel? and i havnt touch computer code ina while so ill just buy an os



also im going to be using my tv as my screen as it has a setting for pcs. so i dont have to worry about a screen.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 20, 2013)

heres a couple prebuilt ones i was looking at 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4959042&CatId=1886
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2577775&CatId=114


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

theyre overcharging for the fancy cases, check out newegg.com


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 20, 2013)

PCs will live on no matter what they say! Build on! I'm going to do another build next year, I do one every 3 or so if I can no longer upgrade on a specific cpu and/or mobo.

Hey I'm bored, I'll take and post some pics.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 20, 2013)

my last build for a client. Think I billed him around 9 grand. Hes using it for iracing and has the whole seat and buttshaker and everything.
1 Thermaltake Level 10 GT LCS 
1 Thermaltake XT 1.48KW PSU 
1 Asus Maximus V Extreme 
1 Intel Core i7-3770k Processor
1 Corsair 32GB Dominator Platinum Kit 
1 Intel 520 series 480GB SSD
1 WD Velociraptor 10K RPM 1TB HD (games drive) 
1 Plextor DVDRW 
3 EVGA FTW 4GB 680GTX SLI (Nvidia Surround enabled)
3x30&#8221; HP ZR30W Monitors


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2013)

Whoot my shit came a day early, gotta run back to my house and put it inside . Dam thefts


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> heres a couple prebuilt ones i was looking at
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4959042&CatId=1886
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2577775&CatId=114



I will say that the first link has a pretty good cpu capable of overclocking, but is paired with a shitty VGA compared to the processor.

That's the problem with pre-builts sometimes. They get people looking for a certain type of CPU that's powerful and cram the rest with sub par parts. 

I can not comment on what is better ADM or Intel because I only really know Intel specs.

They both have good chips that compete against each other.

Intel has the edge on the most powerful chips but i doubt anyone has the money to spend on $3000+ CPUs. and that's just the cpu alone


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

Intel is much better than adm.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2013)

Those two cpus in the links
*
Passmark-cpumark*

Intel i5 3570k - *7,144* -Retails $217 - can be overclocked for better performance 

ADM FX-4100- *4,028* - Retails $103

So the Intel beats the ADM choice by a long shot, and the build is cheaper?WTF


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 20, 2013)

im going to try and throw together some parts post em on here and could you let me know if they are all compatible? and i might just start playing on my laptop till i can get a better tower.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 21, 2013)

or what if i got this set up and just bought a graphics card for it also. i mean would that work or would i still have to get a few more parts?

this one is water cooled i think and both have a somewhat decent graphics card i think but not to sure.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7606701&CatId=333


i was looking at this set up.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7699260&CatId=33


----------



## ruffrider (Mar 21, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Those two cpus in the links
> *
> Passmark-cpumark*
> 
> ...


I have to disagree, Intel for sure wins high price but for most consumer levels Amd is on par if not better then Intel on a few levels. Like the AMD Phenom ii x4 955 performs better then intels i5 imho . Plus if you pair it with a gigabyte mobo you get gigabyte ulities which makes over locking and what not a breeze


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 21, 2013)

i was actually thinking of just getting a little higer end model of the amd instead of the intel. my problem is making sure all the parts are compatiable i mean before id buy them i would ask an employe that knows his stuff if this will all work and see what will happen. gonna start shopping around hopefully will have enough by the end of the month i might be able to spend a few more bucks.

i think to make it easier ill just base mine off a ailen ware or something along those lines and just get the same parts and a different cage.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 21, 2013)

Finally had time to put it together.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> Intel is much better than adm.


Oh crap sunni, don't make me hate you.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 21, 2013)

SAY WHAT!, my video card can display games and movies in 3d. Like the shit you wear glasses for . Probably never use it but still cool


----------



## ruffrider (Mar 21, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> SAY WHAT!, my video card can display games and movies in 3d. Like the shit you wear glasses for . Probably never use it but still cool


 Hell yeah its called Nivida 3D Vision or some shit , its cool to mess around with when your board . You just got to get like 40$ glasses from Wally world there wireless you can get em for like 25$ but those are wired .


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 21, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> So I based my price range on what it would cost to buy a "Apple desktop"
> 
> I ended up with
> 
> ...


Mac, lol.

Nice set-up, now like all pc freaks I'm going to criticize. 
For less money you could of went with the HD7970 which unexpectedly performs a hair better than the 680. And being it looks like you have a monster case the HD would of easily fit. Although the 680 runs cooler and that is hard to pass up. 

Do you mean the 3770 and not the 3700? The 3770 is by far the best cpu in the 300-400 range. I'm a AMD guy, but like sunni said intel does have the market in performance currently, and there is no AMD cpu in the same league. Intel's third gen cores are amazing. If AMD does not come back with something special by mid-2013 I will be switching over to intel. 

Next build start with a better mobo. 

850 watts! Better to have more you'll never use than less. 

A 200 dollar mid-tower, ouch. 

Do you have Samsung ssd's? By far the best. Always a great idea to run os on ssd, some folks have yet to make this basic but important leap. 

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 21, 2013)

ruffrider said:


> Hell yeah its called Nivida 3D Vision or some shit , its cool to mess around with when your board . You just got to get like 40$ glasses from Wally world there wireless you can get em for like 25$ but those are wired .


Ya ATI/AMD and Nvidia have had 3d for quite some time now.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 21, 2013)

Yea I made a few typos 

I do have a better mobo

and it is a 3770k

& I got the case from new-egg for 120ish





I don't know the name of the ssd but i did get the fasts model out so?

And I just noticed my typo

ssd for RUINING instead of running


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 21, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Yea I made a few typos
> 
> I do have a better mobo
> 
> ...


120 is better than 175. 

Good, that is a much better mobo than the one you listed before, not sure if the 3700 cpu even exists. And like I said and you already know the 3770 will kick some ass. 

It's amazing how much prices have came down when comparing the performance of chips now to chips just a year or two old. 

Please tell me you have a good monitor or three.


----------



## ruffrider (Mar 21, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> 120 is better than 175.
> 
> Good, that is a much better mobo than the one you listed before. And like I said and you already know the 3770 will kick some ass.
> 
> ...


 If not time to hook her up to the TV!  That's what I use works like a charm tho I do have a bad ass 32in Asus led monitor


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't laugh now, I haven't build a computer in years , so all my equipment is old













Dont worry that's next on my list, I got the 3770k to crunch numbers, not necessarily play games. Oh but I will try a few games out


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 21, 2013)

Holy shit i cant even get into the Bios because it boots so fast took me 3 restarts to hit it in time.

Now thats what i like to see

I want to check the temps at idle


oh ok the hold only happens when you shutdown completely , restart just flashes through it real quick


----------



## ruffrider (Mar 21, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Don't laugh now, I haven't build a computer in years , so all my equipment is old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah good old VGA ports ! If your video cards got the HDMI port just link it up to your hdtv . Fuck yea you'll have to try some Sky rim being the first , the new tomb raiders pretty bad ass and may I also suggest far cry infinite


----------



## ruffrider (Mar 22, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Holy shit i cant even get into the Bios because it boots so fast took me 3 restarts to hit it in time.
> 
> Now thats what i like to see
> 
> ...


That's pretty bad ass tho man she boots real quick eh , so you can only get into bios if you shut it down completely that's thanks to the ssd I would assume


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 22, 2013)

Well its at 31 c, that seem kinda high for stock

only using 1.05 volts


----------



## ruffrider (Mar 22, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Well its at 31 c, that seem kinda high for stock
> 
> only using 1.05 volts


A tad not too bad tho mine usually sits at around 25c


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 22, 2013)

so at stock 3.5GHz it runs at 31c

Its overclocked to 4.4GHz and its still at 31C

Guess its just my ambient temperature 

I still have to get a anti-virus before i get a stress test to really see the temps for overclocking.


----------



## ruffrider (Mar 22, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> so at stock 3.5GHz it runs at 31c
> 
> Its overclocked to 4.4GHz and its still at 31C
> 
> ...


If anything when you stress test it you might see like 5c rise in temps at most they don't usually get too hot mine over locked from 3.5 to 4.5ghz only went from 25c to 29c but it also has alot to do with your cooling


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 22, 2013)

how does this look?


Case
(NZXT Phantom 410 Desktop Chassis, White)
Motherboard & Processor
(AMD FX-8350 BPU)
Memory
(iBUYPOWER 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR3 SDRAM Memory Module)
Hard Drive
(2TB 7200RPM Hard Disk Drive)
Graphics Card
(NVIDIA GeForce GTX660 Ti 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card)
Optical Drive
(24X DVD+/-RW DL Optical Drive)
Operating System
(Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, 64-Bit Edition)
that one was built on walmart and now im going on tiger direct and newegg and basing it off of that. that build was over 1k at walmart but i guessed on most parts.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 22, 2013)

that CPU has some really good marks, and that graphics card will let you play anything, maybe not on the highest settings for the newest games but you would certainly be able to play them


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah so far im still deciding on either this set up
mobo- Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 AM3+ Motherboard - ATX, Socket AM3+, AMD 990FX/SB950, DDR3 1866 MHz, SATA III (6Gb/s), RAID, 8-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 3.0, PCIe 2.0, CrossFireX Ready with AMD FD8350 FX-8350 Eight-Core 4GHz AM3+ Processor - AM3+, Eight-Core, 4GHz, 16MB, 125W, Unlocked 

or the same cpu with GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 AMD 900 Series Motherboard - ATX, Socket AM3+, AMD 990FX Chipset, 2000MHz DDR3 (O.C.), SATA 6.0 Gb/s, RAID, 7.1-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, SuperSpeed USB 3.0, CrossFireX/SLI Ready but so far ive noticed they dont support a hdmi cable so i cant hook it up to my tv.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 22, 2013)

ive decided the sabertooth. but now i cant decide on a sound card any suggestions?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 22, 2013)

I though the motherboard already has a sound card?.

If not I am pretty sure the video cards have sound in them if they have hdmi , which is all new ones


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 22, 2013)

ill throw up a link when im done getting everything picked out. in like 5 mins. just need to find video/graphics card powersupply and possibly some fans/heatsinks


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 22, 2013)

here it is all minus the sound card which im not sure if i need looking at the mobo it didnt look like it

http://www.tigerdirect.com/cgi-bin/ShoppingCart.asp?cm_sp=Masthead-_-ShoppingCart-_-NA


----------



## ruffrider (Mar 23, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> here it is all minus the sound card which im not sure if i need looking at the mobo it didnt look like it
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/cgi-bin/ShoppingCart.asp?cm_sp=Masthead-_-ShoppingCart-_-NA


All good Mobos have on board sound usually line in , line out, mic there colour coded . If you use HDMI for video then that will output sound as well


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 23, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I though the motherboard already has a sound card?.
> 
> If not I am pretty sure the video cards have sound in them if they have hdmi , which is all new ones


Damn right, I use the HDMI from my single 6950 2GB(use to have two in crossfire) to my Yamaha and klipsch 2,000 watt system and what amazing sound.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 23, 2013)

what you guys htink about this?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7636105&CatId=7718

i can always upgrade the cpu and graphics. i think its pretty decent i got a few more also.


----------



## StealthySteve (Mar 25, 2013)

someone may have said this because i did not read the entire thing but 32gb just seems like to much ram..what could you possibly be doing that will utilize 32gbs of ram? id only put in half of that and use the money you save to upgrade something else. just my opinion...either way sweet build man!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

StealthySteve said:


> someone may have said this because i did not read the entire thing but 32gb just seems like to much ram..what could you possibly be doing that will utilize 32gbs of ram? id only put in half of that and use the money you save to upgrade something else. just my opinion...either way sweet build man!


ramdisk ....

And I use computational software that can easily take up 8 gigs filled with just numbers


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 25, 2013)

StealthySteve said:


> someone may have said this because i did not read the entire thing but 32gb just seems like to much ram..what could you possibly be doing that will utilize 32gbs of ram? id only put in half of that and use the money you save to upgrade something else. just my opinion...either way sweet build man!


Most pc's that are built to perform(pc games) that have a 8 or 16 GB ram setup will perform the same or better than the same system with a 32 gb set-up any day of the week. It's a complete waste of money. Unless you are running a server or massive graphic programs that 32 gb of ram will never be used. 
Also if you plan to use "ramdisk"(virtual hard drive that runs purely from ram/speed purposes only) as Ryan has said he is, that would be the only other reason for massive amounts of ram. 
If you don't know what ramdisk is don't feel bad, most don't.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

I mean its cheap enough

price differences for 16gb to 32gb was only $50


----------



## StealthySteve (Mar 26, 2013)

go for it then


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

Gahhhhh!!!!!

software still takes forever .

but I'm up to 1.5 million calculations. Much more accurate results


900,000k. Memory in use


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO i am up to 13 gigs of RAM usage, and they said it was pointless


I am noticing that this software could be better written, It is only really using 1 core at a time


----------

